# Murano 2007, problem screen says RADIO OFF



## jmailhot (Nov 30, 2014)

Hey guys,

Bought a 2007 murano SE a few days ago and I totally love it! Thing I don't like is the fact that I can't figure out to play the fcking radio...

I checked the fuse and it's all good, but on the screen over the radio buttons it says: "RADIO OFF" and I can't figure out how to turn it on or fix this?!

Anyone can help..? :/


P.S. I tried looking into Search but can't seem to find anything about this issue!


----------



## jmailhot (Nov 30, 2014)

Anyone?! :s


----------

